# Nero Cover Designer: wie verkleinere ich eingefügtes Bild?



## izzl7 (16. November 2007)

*Nero Cover Designer: wie verkleinere ich eingefügtes Bild?*

Hallo allerseits,

ich muss ein Cover drucken, natürlich es erst bei Nero Cover Designer anpassen, aber das gelingt mir nicht.
Wenn ich das Bild im Cover Designer einfüge geht das Cover über die Linien also über die wirkliche Cover Größe,ich will es von den Seiten ziehen(wie beim 7er)geht aber einfach net.
Bitte um Rat
Ich benutzt Nero 8.0.1.1b oda so auf jedenfall den 8er
Bild ist 1,5 mb groß also könnt ihr euch auch vorstellen was für ne quali sprich hohe auflösung es hat

Also ich will nur wissen wie man das COver kleiner macht bzw. den Linien anpsst

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*



			
				izzl7 am 16.11.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich muss ein Cover drucken, natürlich es erst bei Nero Cover Designer anpassen, aber das gelingt mir nicht.
> Wenn ich das Bild im Cover Designer einfüge geht das Cover über die Linien also über die wirkliche Cover Größe,ich will es von den Seiten ziehen(wie beim 7er)geht aber einfach net.
> ...




normalerweise einfach wie bei einem fenster rechts unten mit der maus "greifen", sobald der cursor zu einem "doppelfpeil" wird, aber wenn das nicht geht: zur not nimm "paint net", da dann die grafik einfach verkleinern, bis sie passt.


----------



## izzl7 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*



			
				Herbboy am 16.11.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> izzl7 am 16.11.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit dem unten rechts greifen ahb ich schon längst proberit geht einfach aba net was soll ich amchn ich brauch des unbedingt fürn freund.
und mit paint sieht man die lnien ja net


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*



			
				izzl7 am 16.11.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem unten rechts greifen ahb ich schon längst proberit geht einfach aba net was soll ich amchn ich brauch des unbedingt fürn freund.
> und mit paint sieht man die lnien ja net


 paint NET, nicht paint. paint versaut dir die qualität... 

du musst halt schauen, wieviel größer das bild ist. dann schätzt du halt, um wieviel du es verkleinern musst. 


vielleicht geht es aber auch per rechtsklick auf das bild beim coverdesigner über ein menü?


----------



## izzl7 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*



			
				Herbboy am 16.11.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> izzl7 am 16.11.2007 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne also mit sachen pc kenn ich mich schon gut aus hab schon alles probiert anleitungen gelesen wie gesagt beim 7er gibg das problemlos mim ziehen aba 8er geht net.
und paint will ich net es kann doch net sein das ein programm speziell für covers das man da das bild net verkleinern kann hallo?


----------



## izzl7 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*



			
				izzl7 am 16.11.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.11.2007 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imprinzip möchte ich nur wissen wie ich ein eingefügtes Cover verkleinere?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2007)

*AW: Nero cover Designer*

hab mal den titel präzisiert. da ich nur nero6 hab, kann ich es dir nicht sagen, wie es bei deiner version geht.


----------

